

Rubik's Cube Inspired Puzzles Demonstrate Math's "Simple Groups" - amichail
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=simple-groups-at-play

======
edw519
A little off subject, but this reminded my of one of my original advisors,
Rich Lundgren, whose love of group theory was contagious. Also a great bridge
player. I fondly remember playing for 4 hours while discussing the life of
Galois in the back of his VW bus on the way to a math convention.

Here he is now:

<http://math.ucdenver.edu/~rlundgre/>

Thanks for the memories.

